# Who's Best For The Job?



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

We have some shows coming to town memorial weekend and I actually kinda wanna show although I've never done it. Scares the tar outta me. I figure the least scary method is starting with halter classes. I'm not the greatest rider, if we go past a trot I need the saddle horse for support lol. But anyway I really want to get into showing and eventually get a couple of really rice reg horses so if we did good we could go to state. Most of my kids are grade which I think is fine for local but not for state. If you guys don't mind helping out a bit I'm just going to post a shot of each of my kids from the side and see which you think would work out best. All are broke to lead. Most shots are from last summer. 

Sassy Grade Paint:


















Taco APHA:


















PK APHA:


















Misty Grade Arab x App:


















Lady Grade Arab x QH (20yr old):



















Rain Grade Arab x Paint:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Rain Grade Arab x Paint


Lady Grade Arab x QH (20yr old)


and PK APHA

they are all lovely! the rest of your horses are as well, but i think they are the most stand outish.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think this one.

Rain Grade Arab x Paint:


----------

